#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  IISER, Thiruvananthapuram Integrated PhD Fellowship Programme 2015

## amos.0119

Indian Institute of Science Education and Research (IISER), Thiruvananthapuram has invited applications from the eligible candidates for providing scholarships for admissions to integrated PhD  programme.


*Eligibility criteria:**Integrated Ph.D (Biology programme):* The candidates applying for this programme should have Bachelor's degree in Biological/ Chemical/Physical/Mathematical sciences having acquired at least 55 percent marks (or a CGPA of 6.0 in the 10 point scale).*Integrated Ph.D (Chemistry programme):* The candidates applying for this programme should have a Bachelor's degree in Chemical sciences having acquired at least  55 percent marks (or a CGPA of 6.0 in the 10 point scale).*Integrated Ph.D (Mathematics Programme):* The candidates applying for this programme should have a Bachelor's degree in Mathematics/ Statistics/ Engineering/ Technology in a relevant discipline having acquired at least  55 percent marks (or a CGPA of 6.0 in the 10 point scale).*Scholarship details:*
The students will receive Rs 10, 000 as fellowship until the successful completion of the course work. Afterwards, fellowship will be raised to comply with the existing CSIR-UGC norms.


*Application Fee:*For General/OBC: Rs 200/-For SC/ST: Rs 100/-*
How to Apply:*
Interested candidate need to apply online on the official website http://www.iisertvm.in/iphd/
*
Important Dates:*Last date of receipt of applications: 24 January 2015 [1700 hrs IST]Announcement of shortlisted candidates on the Institute’s website:27 January 2015Written test for candidates: 7 March 2015 [Forenoon]Interview for the short-listed candidates:7 March 2015 [Afternoon] to 8March 2015Declaration of results  8 March 2015 [1700 hrs IST]





  Similar Threads: Iist thiruvananthapuram cutoff 2015 IISER Thiruvananthapuram, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. JEST for admission to Ph.D / Integrated Ph.D Programme in Physics on 17 FEB 2013 The Young Engineering Fellowship Programme

----------

